# Floor coverings



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

What do you guys use to cover your floors?

I have a moving blanket for kitchen and sink stuff. 
A bunch of full size towels that I use under sinks and as a small work spot for tools etc( after a couple weeks I washem at the Laundromat)
I have a couple painters dropcloths for when I'm cutting open drywall in a ceiling or doing reroutes. And lastly some painters plastic to cover other things. 

I've been getting sick if rolling up a drop cloth covered in drywall debris and carrying it with me all day (when looking for a leak in a ceiling or rerouting line)been considering taping plastic or paper to the floor instead. Do any of you guys do this?


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Movers blankets and painters drop clothes for me


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Then before you use em next you find a dumpster and shake em out?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Rubber backed carpeted runners, 3' x 10', also 3' x 5' for setting tools on.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.aramark-uniform.com/pfx/easearchresult.html

Type "runner" in the search box


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

LOVE this stuff !!

http://www.carpetsaver.com/


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Shower pan liner. works great in cabinets,tubs,showers and water proof.

Drop cloths with walkways in homes.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

voltatab said:


> Then before you use em next you find a dumpster and shake em out?


 



Or shake them out in the yard...:laughing:


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Not funny! 

I had a couple helpers, after a whole day of rerouting lines in copper, turning a home into swiss cheese, takes the dropclothes and shakes them out in the street in front of their house next to my truck. 

Yeah.... that's a great spot for it, thanks


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Tarps, blankets and drop cloths. Follow up with a shop vac after leaving the premises.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I carry a number of 15' x 4' tarps to cover carpets, 5'x5' plastic-backed tarps for setting the sewer machine and parts on, a red mat to put in front of kitchen counters to work on the sink, a blue plastic tarp and some visqueen just in case. I've usually got something that will work.


----------

